# Triple Points



## amamba (May 21, 2010)

Promotion Code 4774 for triple points until August 21, 2010.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

I just got it too. The email made it sound like it was targeted though so it may not work for all accounts.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 21, 2010)

Looks like it is targeted and I just got signed on. Now I wonder if that includes reservations I have already made for travel in that time frame?


----------



## RRrich (May 21, 2010)

Didn't work for me or Wifey :angry2:


----------



## Ispolkom (May 21, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Looks like it is targeted and I just got signed on. Now I wonder if that includes reservations I have already made for travel in that time frame?


Mrs. Ispolkom and I also got this. We got a similar 3-month offer last May, which makes sense, because my job doesn't allow us to travel the first five months of the year.

I'm sorry that we can't ride the train this week, because stacked with the present triple-points promotion you'd get a minimum of 500 points per trip.

Amamba, did your e-mail from Amtrak start out "Come back to the train – ride Amtrak® and enjoy valuable bonus rewards"? Because, didn't you just take Acela?


----------



## chuljin (May 21, 2010)

I was targeted too.

These 4-digit promos seem to be targeted to people who vanish, like me. I didn't ride Amtrak at all between 12/3/09 and 5/8/10 (but between 12/14/07 and 12/3/09, there were very few times when I let more than about 3 days pass without a ride  ).

I'm with Ispolkom...I wish I were still(/already...moving back soon) in SoCal, so that 5/21-5/29 I could get the elusive quintupling the_traveler sometimes mentions. Nothing wrong with 575 (100 rail,50 S+,200 spring,200 miss-you,25 MC) points for $2.70


----------



## fredevad (May 21, 2010)

Didn't work for me either, but I didn't get an email either. I don't get to ride as often as I'd like (but who does?), but I did have a MKE-CHI run in January for work, even though the one before was in July 2009 and nothing after that January run until NTD.


----------



## amamba (May 21, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it is targeted and I just got signed on. Now I wonder if that includes reservations I have already made for travel in that time frame?
> ...


I did get that exact email AND - I rode Acela on 5/7 and again on 5/9 (points posted to my account already, too) and then I rode NE regional PVD - BOS (roundtrip) just this Monday because I needed to be in Boston for work that day.

This is what it said:

Come back to the train – ride Amtrak® and enjoy valuable bonus rewards.

It's been awhile, so we'd like to remind you of all the reasons to ride Amtrak®: it's convenient, hassle-free and rewarding. Business and leisure passengers alike appreciate the extra legroom and the ability to use cell phones and laptops freely. Experience the uniqueness of travel on Amtrak.

So I have no idea why I received the offer considering I just rode the train. I wonder if they pulled their list for the promotion prior to my points posting and they had it in their production queue? I work in fundraising/direct marketing and that type of stuff happens all the time. We pull a list, someone's gift crosses in the mail, etc.


----------



## amamba (May 21, 2010)

I just realized I should probably make some point runs in the next few weeks to take advantage of this. Yippee!


----------



## Ispolkom (May 21, 2010)

amamba said:


> So I have no idea why I received the offer considering I just rode the train. I wonder if they pulled their list for the promotion prior to my points posting and they had it in their production queue? I work in fundraising/direct marketing and that type of stuff happens all the time. We pull a list, someone's gift crosses in the mail, etc.


I'm sure that was exactly what happened. When an AGR e-mail gives my point total, it's usually more than a week out of day. Lucky for you!


----------



## the_traveler (May 21, 2010)

It didn't work for me either! 

Doesn't Amtrak "want me back"? :huh: After all, it's been almost 2 weeks! :lol:


----------



## fredevad (May 21, 2010)

amamba said:


> I just realized I should probably make some point runs in the next few weeks to take advantage of this. Yippee!


Yep, made me think of that too... enough to start thinking that I don't need to spend $44 RT and go all the way from MKE to CHI. All I _have_ to do is go from MKE to MKA, a 10 minute ride from downtown Milwaukee to the Milwaukee Airport, for $15 RT and earn 600 points (before the end of May).

OK, so 20 minutes RT wouldn't be enough for a train fix, so I can do MKE to SVT for $19 and still have time to get all my chores done for the day. And now, I have a spreadsheet that lists the short runs I can make, with train numbers, costs, train ride time, turn wait time, and duration of each trip.

Sorry, I digress (from a certain point of view).... Anyway, the point is, even though I wasn't a target for this one, it still got me thinking how I can ride to get a fix and 200 points for alot less than I was thinking, which makes it alot easier to do more often.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 21, 2010)

It's only been a few months since I last rode and I took several trips in 2009. Now I did just make a big draw down in my account for a Loophole run later this summer; so I wonder if Amtrak is "encouraging" me to fatten the balance again


----------



## GG-1 (May 21, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> It didn't work for me either!
> Doesn't Amtrak "want me back"? :huh: After all, it's been almost 2 weeks! :lol:


2 Weeks, Are you Ok. 

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (May 21, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Amtrak "want me back"? :huh: After all, it's been almost 2 weeks! :lol:
> ...


I'm trying - I may have to take a 3X point run next week!


----------



## pennyk (May 21, 2010)

I received the same promotion today. I traveled 2 weeks ago from Orlando to Washington and back. One way using points, the other way was paid. Prior to that I had not traveled since Thanksgiving.


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Now I wonder if that includes reservations I have already made for travel in that time frame?


Always.

These promos are always trigged by data of travel, not date of booking.


----------



## City of Miami (May 22, 2010)

I got an email from AGR a few weeks ago for a promotion (4771) that extended the triple point offer until the end of June. I registered and got a confirmation. So, that's at least 3 separate promotions, isn't it? The original double point, then triple after NTD til end of May, then end of June, and now this one.


----------



## printman2000 (May 23, 2010)

We only make one trip a year and it is coming up at the end of June. Sure wish I would get the triple points notice.


----------



## guest-i guess (May 24, 2010)

printman2000 said:


> We only make one trip a year and it is coming up at the end of June. Sure wish I would get the triple points notice.


Where do you enter this code? can you do it a quik-trak kiosk? Is there any way to know if the points post immediately, or do you have to keep watching your AGR accnt. ?


----------



## the_traveler (May 24, 2010)

guest-i guess said:


> Where do you enter this code? can you do it a quik-trak kiosk? Is there any way to know if the points post immediately, or do you have to keep watching your AGR accnt. ?


You sign into your AGR account, and about 1/3 of the way down on the right hand side, where it says "Promotion Registration" is where you enter the code. If you were not targeted, it will say "This code is not valid"!

And no, you can not register at a QT!


----------



## Steve4031 (May 24, 2010)

DARN IT!!!!!! I was adding those ponts up. I have a big trip planned to the west coast this year. I guess they don't want me back either. And it has been a LONG two days since my points run on Saturday.


----------



## guest- guest i guess (May 24, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> guest-i guess said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you enter this code? can you do it a quik-trak kiosk? Is there any way to know if the points post immediately, or do you have to keep watching your AGR accnt. ?
> ...


Yep,thanks Trav. I guess they don't want me back either,tried the promo code didn't work. Got any other codes for me to try up your sleeve?


----------



## amamba (May 24, 2010)

I always post any codes here when I get them, just in case they will help someone else. I think they are really cracking down on the targeted stuff, though, certainly in the past six months. Now all of the emails have the little disclaimer at the bottom that the offer is only good for the person mentioned in the email. They didn't use to have that.


----------



## guest-i guess (May 24, 2010)

amamba said:


> I always post any codes here when I get them, just in case they will help someone else. I think they are really cracking down on the targeted stuff, though, certainly in the past six months. Now all of the emails have the little disclaimer at the bottom that the offer is only good for the person mentioned in the email. They didn't use to have that.


thanks I'll keep an eye out. any try is a good try!


----------

